# سؤال الى الخبراء ارجو الرد



## أبوعمر العمري (26 يونيو 2012)

لو استخدمنا بطارية 12فولت فوق 100 امبير وقمنا بشحنها حسب الطريقة الشائعة وهي أستخدام زعانف هوائية وعند استخدام رافع القدرة الكهربائية من 12فولت الى 220 فولت كم ستعطي البطارية بقياس الامبير


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (26 يونيو 2012)

قبل كل شي يجب ان تقول كم كهرباء تريد ؟ ومالذي تتكلم عنه ؟ والسؤال غير دقيق المفروض تسال هاكذا ( عندي 12 بطارية كل بطارية 6 امير و12 فولت مثلا 6*12= 72 امير مجموع ربط البطاريات على التوالي ولشحنها باستخدام طاحونة الهواء المربوطة براس توليد (؟) يجب ان تذكر كم طاقة راس التوليد 10 كي في (كل كي في =4 امبير) حسب ما افتهمت من سؤالك انت عندك مشكلة بالكهرباء وتحاول تحلها بواسطة عمل طاحونة هواء وتريدها تعمل 24 ساعة صح ؟ الفكرة ممتازة وممكن ا.
قبل كل شي لازم تحدد كم تحتاج كهرباء للبيت \للمعمل 10 امبير 40 امبير كم ؟
اولا: يجب ان تعمل طاحونة هواء مركبة على برج ومرتبطة براس توليد اقل شي 20 كي في علمود تسوا الشغلة او اكثر بس هذا يعتمد على طول البرج وكبر وطول زعانف الهواء كلما يعلا طول البرج يحصل على هواء اقوى
وكلما يكبر حجم الزعانف تاخذ هواء اكثر مثل شراع المركب 
ثانياً: تجيب عاكس (عاكس الكهرباء هو جهاز لشحن الكهرباء القادمة من طاقة الرياح في البطاريات وبالعكس عند توقف الرياح تسحب من البطاريات الطاقة الى تحتاجها ) ويكون قدرة العاكس يتساوا مع قدرة البطاريات (يعني اذا العاكس 40 امبير تجيب بطاريات اربعين امبير بس ماعتقد البطاريات راح تمشيك اذا انت تستهلك 40 امبير اكثر من 4 ساعات (رايي الشخصي \نظام البطاريات مكلف وفاشل اكو شي احسن اكو شي اسمه الخزن بواسطة الهواء المضغوط ) يكون افضل واكثر عملية http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVw7QNPT7D4 شوفها والله تفيدك 

شوف هذا الفيديو لمساعدتك في عمل طاحونة الرياح 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sljpsk8D2Qc

محمد 26\6\2012
استعمال الهواء المضغوط كطاقة تخزينية


----------



## د حسين (28 يونيو 2012)

*غير دقيق*

تحية طيبة للجميع 
فعلا : سؤال الأخ ابو عمر غير دقيق وجواب الأخ محمد ايضا أقل دقة من السؤال ...
لقد اجبت سابقا عن كثير من الأسئلة المشابهة أرجو مراجعتها وكلها في هذا القسم .... 
ورغم ذلك سأوضح باختصار شديد : البطارية المذكورة 100 أمبير ساعة أي حجم التخزين وليس شدة تيار وهذه البطارية قادرة على اعطاء حتى 800 أمبير ولكن لثوان قليلة ويحدث ذلك أثناء اقلاع محرك السيارة بواسطة المقلع الكهربائي ( المرش او الستارتر ) .. و السؤال عن كمية الأمبير التي ستعطيها البطارية يعود لاستطاعة الانفرتر واستطاعة الحمل الذي يشغله الانفرتر وكلما ارتفعت الاستطاعة المأخوذة يقل زمن التشغيل .....
اتمنى لكم التوفيق​


----------



## أبوعمر العمري (28 يونيو 2012)

أشكر كل من قام بالرد على موضوعي (محمد طارق محمد والدكتور حسين ) على سعة صدرهما وتفاهمهما الى الموضوع لكن أعذروني انا بعيد كل البعد عن الكهرباء والهندسة أطلاقة فأنا معلم أبتدائية عملي هو المسائل الرياضية وأن كنت لم أستطع أن أوصل مطلبي لكم فأنتم أرشدوني وأقول لكم ماهو الكلام في عدم الدقة في السؤال 
((أنا عندي طاحونة هوائية لنفرض ثابتة السرعة فمنطقتنا تمتاز بسرعة الهواء صيفا وشتاء حيث قمت بربط الطاحونة أو الزعانف على داينموا 12ف وقمت بتوصيلهن الى بطارية (قلت السرعة لنفرض ثابتة لاتقل عن ألف دورة بالدقيقة ) والبطارية المستعملة هي 130 امبير على الأكثر كم ستعطي من الكهرباء أذا حولناها من 12ف الى 220ف . 
أرجو أعطائي القياس بالأمبير فأنا هذا الذي أعرفه عن الكهرباء فقط


----------



## محمد الصديق أحمد (28 يونيو 2012)

نظريا 130*12واط لمدة ساعه وهذا عمليا غير ممكن بسبب الفقد في المحول واداء البطاريه لانها مستعمله 
لكن وريني انت عايز تشغل بيها ايه او القدره المطلوبه
هي المشكله ما في انوا ستعطيك كم من القدره 
الاهم الفتره الزمنيه لهذه القدره الخارجه من المحول قبل ان تفرغ البطاريه


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (28 يونيو 2012)

يا اخواني انا عندي بطاريه ايطاليه 160 امبير ومجول من 12 الى 220 2000 واط تعمل معي في منزلي في اليمن عليها خمس لمبات 15واط في خمس لمبات وتلفزيون ورسيفر ومروحتين هيتاشا وبعض الاحيان خلاط خضار وتعمل لمدة 4 ساعات يمكن التوضيح هذا يفيدك اخي


----------



## محمد الصديق أحمد (29 يونيو 2012)

عمليا 
مجربه من قبلي بطاريه 70امبير بحاله جيده وموصوله مع محولups(بطارية كمبيوتر)وقدرة المحول القصوي 315واط 
واستخدمتها في تشغيل تلفزيون ورسيفر 100واط عملت لمدة 3ساعات وبعدها توقف عمل المحول


----------



## dlovano (30 يونيو 2012)

الافضل ان يتم شحن البطاريات بالكهرباء و استخدامها اثناء الانقطاع فقد قمت بتوصيل دينمو السيارة بمحرك 2 خصان يعمل
بالتيار المستمر 220 يدور بسرعة 2800 دورة بالدقيقة عن طريق القشاط واللعب بالبكرات بينهما لاحصل على2000 دورة 
بالدقيقة بالنسبة للدينمو فيتم شحن البطاريتين الموصولين بالتوازي 165/2امبير بسرعة جيدة ويتم ايقاف فصل الشحن اليا عند الامتلاء بفضل الدجكتورالموجود بالدينمو كما تعلمون. ببداية الشحن يشير مقياس الامبير بينهما الى 20 فتتناقص مع استمرارية الشحن ليصل الصفر
عند الامتلاء . وشكرا


----------

